# Bad mom



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My poor Jake... He has an ear infection or something equally nasty going on in his ear and I didn't notice  Last night I could hear him scratching and I was thinking here we go again but I forgot about it this morning. 
Tonight he was lying in my lap and I lifted his ear to make sure he had no matts and I almost cried. I could not believe what the inside of his ear looked like.  It was horrifying!!!
Needless to say we will be at the vet as soon as possible tomorrow.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poor Jake! I hope he feels better after the vet visit. Belly rubs and hugs from the desert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Jake and poor you. Sending best wishes for a quick resolution tomorrow!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww poor Jake, their ears are so sensitive aren't they! I'm sure you'll get him sorted at the vets today. I cleaned Jasper's out at the weekend because he was scratching for a couple of days and all of a sudden his breath was really stinky. I expected to see signs of infection but luckily it was all clear! Your not a bad mommy, Jake and Willow know how much you adore them, these things happen xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Jake, what is it like?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Jake, you see he wasn't fed up with being dressed up, he was just feeling low because his ear was sore...
Hopefully his ear will clear up quickly - just in time for puppy Os-chew Jake's ears really-good


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

You could never be a bad mom Donna, hope all goes well at the vets today. I'm going to check George's ears as he's been scratching quiet a bit lately. Sending Jake lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Poor Jake, what is it like?


It was a redish brown color inside with like all black gunk. I know it is not just dirty because his ears are never dirty like that and I always look in the and wipe then. It did not get that dirty that fast so I figure it has to be an infection. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Jake hope the vet gets him all fixed up today! You are not a bad mom! Molly had one when she was 9 weeks old some drops and ear flush and she was better in no time. She hasn't had one since.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you might have caught it early Donna, could just need some really good cleaning, and the red could be from the itching....it it has been wet outside, I find their ears produce more wax because they arent breathing the same.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They can't see him until tomorrow. They said it is not an emergency if it is only one ear. 
I heard you are an over reactor. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

The vet said that to you? It's called being a brilliant poo mum. You posting this has spurred me on to clean both mines ears after their last bout, the vet advised me to clean them every week, but I haven't done it once since, whoops! Hope Jakes is better soon


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hopefully they didn't said it, she just read between the lines. Vets love overreactors they are their bread and butter!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna, Just clean his ear out today, or tonight, put the stuff in it to clean it, then with a warm face cloth clean all of the gunk away, if there is any part that looks raw from the scratching put a little bit of polysporin on it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Big hug Donna - you are a fabulous 'poo owner...
Good luck cleaning Jake's ear... does it smell rank?
The vet should love you - you're the reason they drive around in new cars


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Big hug Donna - you are a fabulous 'poo owner...
> Good luck cleaning Jake's ear... does it smell rank?
> The vet should love you - you're the reason they drive around in new cars


No smell at all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> No smell at all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmm strange, if infected you would expect a bit of a stink! Maybe he got down and dirty some place? As Amanda said the redness I'd just from itching cos the dirt is annoying him. Ears are very sensitive and vascular and redden or swell very quickly.

Your a great mom!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Hmm strange, if infected you would expect a bit of a stink! Maybe he got down and dirty some place? As Amanda said the redness I'd just from itching cos the dirt is annoying him. Ears are very sensitive and vascular and redden or swell very quickly.
> 
> Your a great mom!


I'm dying to get home and check on him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

How is Jakes ear Donna? Hope he's feeling better xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Jake is feeling brighter today and all is well at the vets...
It is a good sign that his ear was not stinky, when Dot had an infection and mites her ears were unpleasant to sniff


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It had an odour when I got home. I washed it and cleaned what I safely could then used ear cleaner. He goes today at three

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hope he is just fine


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . please let us know how Jake is doing after his Vet visit . . I've been watching for an update AND you are the bestest mommy in the world!!! You would be my pick for a Godmother if anything happened to myself and Freddy!! BUT . . . FIVE cockapoos would be a bit much . . would have to leave you enough $ to quit work!!! lol


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is very bizarre to be sitting here worrying about the ear of a dog I have never even met, but I am!  I hope it all turns out ok and he is more comfortable soon!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes I too am concerned with Jakes ear! Sending good wishes of healthy ears!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats whats so endering about us all . . we love and worry too! I'm waiting for word on Jakes ear and Molly has been ill today as well. Renee is taking her to the Vet at 4:30. Hopeing all is well with both. XXXOOO


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Any jake news?? X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm suppose to be getting an early night but I'm in bed thinking about jakes ear and then find out the Molly is poorly too! xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All this poo worry .... X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He has a yeast and bacterial infection. We have drops and oral medication. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He has a yeast and bacterial infection. We have drops and oral medication.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh poor jake - is he ok in himself?? Can willow get it? 
& is he been good and taking his medicine well?
Love & hugs & ear rubs to jake x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good thing you went! Hopefully they'll work fast and he will be more comfortable soon! Rufus sends love and get well kisses to Jake!

Now we just need to wait for a report from Renee and Molly.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh poor jake - is he ok in himself?? Can willow get it?
> & is he been good and taking his medicine well?
> Love & hugs & ear rubs to jake x


I have yet to see him. We are also giving him benadryl for the itching. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

At least you know what it is now and can give him the right treatment. I'm sure it will clear up in no time. What caused it? Did they say? Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Good to have a diagnosis . . let the healing begin Little Buddy!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw good to know it's not too serious. You'll be good in no time Jake.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe Jake will find a treat in his stocking to cheer him up


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad little Jake is going to be ok! My lab had an infection like that before where she had to take drops and antibiotics to clear it up. Wish him a speedy recovery and hug him for us!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe jakey get better soon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Hopefully it will clear up quickly so he can be fighting fit (perhaps the wrong expression) for the arrival of Osgood. How is he having the ear drops? Savannah thought we were trying to murder her and Arlo was more relaxed. Wishing Jake better very soon x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, Donna! Somehow I missed all this! Hope Jake is doing better, poor baby!

And I agree, you are a wonderful mom!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Oh, Donna! Somehow I missed all this! Hope Jake is doing better, poor baby!
> 
> And I agree, you are a wonderful mom!


Ditto, hope the treatment is working well.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

How's Jake doing today?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope my favorite baby boy is getting better We need an update!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is grumpy but no more scratching. Willow is staying clear oh and he is s chunky man. He weight in at 26 pounds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

26llbs makes him extra cuddly x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He is grumpy but no more scratching. Willow is staying clear oh and he is s chunky man. He weight in at 26 pounds
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww chubby cute baby Jake I love him! I need to see a new pic of him I'm sure once something is in his stocking he will feel less cranky


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Aww chubby cute baby Jake I love him! I need to see a new pic of him I'm sure once something is in his stocking he will feel less cranky


Here you go

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh so cute love the 3rd pic he looked so snugly and the last one what a baby He is such a cuddle! Love his winky eye!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He is grumpy but no more scratching. Willow is staying clear oh and he is s chunky man. He weight in at 26 pounds
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd be grumpy too if I had an ear infection and had to have medicine. Glad it's getting better. So I keep thinking how enormous my two are but at around 17lbs, I guess they aren't so big.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That last pic is beautiful Donna, so clear - he looks (and is) adorable x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh that last picture is beautiful. Jakes going to be all fit and well and ready for his baby bro to come home next week xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor jake he won't know what's hit him..... He'll be thinking why have I got this naughty little annoying puppy for Christmas.... I haven't been a naughty boy 
I can't wait for ozzy to come home to you all x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Donna he looks so sorry for himself! Hope the medicine works super quick! He is such a cutie x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is day three of drops and wash. Looks better but not really

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

At least all the nasty stuff has gone, just looks a bit inflamed but I'm sure it will get better every day! At least he has his mummy looking after him xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

